# Cyclogest Pessaries



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

I have just been having a conversation with Jo, where this lovely subject cropped up.

She told me she started her pessaries on day of EC. Which intrigued me as I've always started them on the night of my ET!

It's also something that played on my mind - this time around I had a day 3 transfer, which meant I effectively started my pessaries a day later than I would usually.

I am worrying that this delayed a build up of progesterone and perhaps this is why my af arrived early? On the other hand, I'm just a born worrier! So please let me know your experiences!

Thanks

Sue


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Sue
As you know I start mine on the evening of EC, and have done for every cycle, but i am wondering why our clinic said i didn't need them last time, after I got pg, where other clinics keep you on them for 12 weeks 
What do you make of that ??
Jo


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Lovely Subject!!!!!

I started them on the day of ET for my fresh cycle and I was a day 3 transfer, so Sue sorry but that may scupper your theory?

Love Sue
xx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi sue 
I have just been through all my old notes  and i started the pessaries on the day of EC and had to continue with them for the first 12 weeks. It was a fresh cycle and day 3 transfer.
Hope this helps 
Love Kim


----------



## Lucy (May 27, 2002)

Hi Folks

I started them on evening of ET and have to continue to end of tenth week of pregnancy.

Lucy xx


----------



## al (Jan 26, 2002)

hiya sue

i started my pessaries the night before et u can guess which route! i stopped taking them this time the day i tested +tive, last time i stopped taking them the day af arrived !

take care hun

heart
al


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi girls 
i started mine on day of transfer too one morning one night and mine is 3 day transfer 
love lilly


----------



## katiepie (Jul 14, 2004)

I started 400mg pessaries on day of ET.

I've got my first pregancy test on next Monday - I'm on the cylogest pessaries (which are odd!) but starting to feel bloated like my period is due. Is this normal?


----------



## ayla (Nov 11, 2002)

I started mine 2 days before ET. To continue till week 12 if positive or discontinue asap if negative.
Its making me feel very bloated & windy


----------



## Nic2310 (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi Sue

I started mine on the day of e/c (well that evening), including morning of e/t which made me feel a bit yukky and embarrased, but they give you a 'rinse'!!!  This was then to continue for only 12 days whether pg or not.  

Every clinic seems to be different, although my pg was ectopic, i for one have often wondered if stopping pessies this early made a difference to the other embie as i bled 3 days after stopping pessies.....prob not...but i would have been happier to stay on for first 12wks just in case.

Sorry for waffling, this is prob a different vote!!!!

Love Nic xx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Started day of EC. (Don't use one morning of ET!)

Stopped on BFN or carried on after BFP till first scan confirming pg.

Carole

xxxxxxxx


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Hi

I was advised the same as Carole by my clinic.

love & hugs

Camilla


----------



## Serafena (Dec 4, 2002)

Hi all,

I had to start on the evening of EC!

Love Jen xx


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

I started with one up my bum from the Consultant on egg collection day.  I was mildly sedated at the time and saw/felt him do it together with an antibiotic.  I have been told to take them for 77 days, twice a day (12 hours apart) vaginally or rectally (must be rectally on morning of transfer otherwise it could interfere with the transfer), or until I get a negative blood test at which I should stop.

Hoep that's okeedokee, picketypokity!!

Lulu xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Started mine the day after et I think.  Or maybe it was the evening of et.  And it's twice a day for me until test date.  then if it was bfn, for another week.

damn those pessaries, i hate them!  Still the side effects start to calm down by the 2nd week.


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

I am on my 2nd round with a thawed egg, so started on pessaries as soon as a transfer date was valid (about a week before). I don't remember this many pimples last time though, and I forgot how bloated I would feel!

As for how long you take them for, I think it depends on your results and everyone is different. I had a hormone level of 63 on my blood test yesterday, so my consultant perscribed me 2 more weeks of pessaries and I am having another blood test tomorrow.  Depending on those results, he may decide that I also need progesterone injections.  It makes such a difference to be this closely monitored.


----------



## danalm (Aug 11, 2008)

hi

i started mine on ec night both this time & last time and have to take for two weeks.

dana xx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I had to start mine morning after EC, back door, transferring to front door evening of ET. I was told the wind and bloatedness usually is due to back door insertion.

Thanks


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

Nope, it happens when you use the front door as well. I guess it's all connected.


----------

